# Canadian troops



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

On Facebook walls:

When filling out your holiday cards this year, take one card and send it to this address:
Any Canadian Forces Member
Op Attention
Kabul
PO Box 5140 Stn Forces
Belleville ON K8N 5W6
If we pass this on and everyone sends one card, think of how many cards these wonderful, special people, who have sacrificed so much would get. 


Now its me talking:

I checked this out myself on the forces.ca website. Its true HOWEVER for christmas cards to get to our canadian troops on time they need to be shipped out by Nov15. It can take up to 28 days to be recieved in theatre according to the forces site. HOWEVER, regular morale mail can still be sent to this address whenever. There are a list of deploy locations, not just Kabul. Take a look and send a letter. Let our troops know we are thinking of them this holiday season and always.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Skabooya,

Thanks for the post,i know several people that have served two tours(some still ongoing)! Would be nice to pass on these Christmas cards.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you very much for this post, it is a great idea and an extremely important casue. I hope everyone will take a few minutes out of their day to send a card to our troops.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I just started this today with my class of grade 6/7's and Im trying to get our school and hopefully schools in our town to do this as well.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's too late possibly for getting there in time, but I think we should all get behind this great cause. Thanks for posting this Skabooya

Anthony


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea it probably is too late. Tim hortons does one as well and the cut off was Nov 15 for it to get there in time. So if I send them next week its pretty touch and go. It more than likely wont be there for christmas but at least we can wish them a safe and happy new year.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont know how true this is or not but I read somewhere that it is canadian law that any mail under $5 that is sent to a canadian soldier is free and vise versa back from them. Only if it is sent from canada to a canadian soldier. If you are in the US and sending to a canadian soldier you need to pay or in Canada and sending to a US soldier you need to pay. Canada to Canada is free.
Anyone know if this is true?


----------

